# Name change after marriage



## ali0772 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have recently got married, and am looking to change my surname to my husbands. However if I get a new passport in my new name, will I also need to get my residency visa/emirati ID changed, or can i keep these in my maiden name and just renew in due course?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll need to change them.....

Expats who change name after marriage must get new ID card - Emirates 24/7


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife did not need to get a new residence visa.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't bother. Just left everything in my maiden name, far too much hassle.


----------



## edu:) (Apr 10, 2013)

*visa and emirates id not change*

My wife didnt change her family name in the Visa and Emirates ID. She is just keeping both her old and new passport. She'll change once she renew her visa and emirates ID


----------

